# ROMs for v901?



## DaneX (Aug 26, 2012)

Greetings,

I just bought a LG Optimus Pad 3D v901, when I got a good offer of buying it at only 260 US dollars.
I won't receive it until about 10 days for now, but I instantly began searching for updated ROMs as it doesnt seem like LG is going to update it anymore and it only comes with 3.0.1.

After searching around for quite some time I came across this site and was happy to see, that people are working on getting CyanogenMod ported for it.

However when looking through the forum I pretty much only see the v909 mentioned and a few v905.

So my question is... Is there actually any ROMs availiable for the v901 at all? Or is it not possible to root it?

Best regards,

Martin


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

We can probably get you rooted, I am not sure about the bootloader but if you receive it and it has 3.0.1 on it, DO NOT ACCEPT ANY UPDATES.... It will lock your bootloader. CM10 "should" work if we can get u running CWM recovery.... When it arrives contact me and also update this thread so others may help as well. -CR


----------

